# Side-scan sonar adventures



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Ran a quick initial sea trial with the new side-scan sonar. A weak solder joint shut us down after about ten minutes. Fired up the soldering gun when I got home and the gear is right as rain now. The towing rig I fabricated worked great! I need to put all of the electronic bits and battery in a waterproof box and pick up an anti-glare filter for the computer. 

I hope to map a bit of Escambia Bay this weekend. Pics to follow. 

Wackum

Sea-Space.com


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool Cant wait.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

If you need any help please ask Id be glad to help.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

What bottom machine do you have? Lowrance or Hummingbird because I am in the market for a new one to buy, my Garmin finally took its last breath. I would like to hear your comments on the product with the side scan. What is the deepest you have tried it and is it worth the money. thanks


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Hummingbird or Lowrance?*



Reel Sick said:


> What bottom machine do you have? Lowrance or Hummingbird because I am in the market for a new one to buy, my Garmin finally took its last breath. I would like to hear your comments on the product with the side scan. What is the deepest you have tried it and is it worth the money. thanks


Actually, the unit I am testing is a towed sonar fish. I also have a new Lowrance hull-mounted system. Even though the Lowrance "Structure Scan" is better than my buddy's Hummingbird system, it is still not worth the $$$. I can't recommend either side-scan system.



Sea-Space.com


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for responding so quickly. I don't know if you fish off shore or bay but im guessing off shore. I am just a bay fisherman do you have any other machines that you would recommend for such use? Thanks again


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Reel Sick said:


> Thanks for responding so quickly. I don't know if you fish off shore or bay but im guessing off shore. I am just a bay fisherman do you have any other machines that you would recommend for such use? Thanks again


To tell you the truth, we don't fish much. However, we love to scuba dive off-shore.

I can recommend my Lowrance Structure Scan over my buddy's Hummingbird system.


Sea-Space.com


----------

